# RIP gary



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

R.I.P Gary. You had a short life little guy.









Gary helped keep things clean in my mantis enclosure. The mantis just ignored him mostly but i think he got eaten by a cricket, as he disappeared soon after i put a cricket in for my mantis to eat. Searched the whole thing but hes nowhere and there is absolutely no chance that he escaped from the tub. The cricket looks guilty too!

(If i'm like this with a beetle whats going to happen when my praying mantis dies?????)


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Poor Gary


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Gary was a woodlouse? I get alot of woodlice coming through my window and crawling on my bed covers when im asleep. I think i might start naming mine 

RIP GARY!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Poor Gary  But with 50+ more woodlice, Im sure his legacy will live on! 

PS you make me feel bad about the woodlice I used to feed to my quails


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

awwwwwww


 

bless garry in woodlouce heaven!

xx


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

not sure what to say


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

awww rip xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

